# Looking for an artist



## Jim (Sep 23, 2007)

Any memebrs of the forum draw real good? Making artistic pictures and Logos and stuff? Anyone know someone?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## SMDave (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm by no means an ARTIST but I'd say I'm pretty good. I can post some pics of my drawings tomorrow if you want. I'm interested in whatever you're asking for.


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2007)

cool! Lets see some of your work!


----------



## SMDave (Sep 23, 2007)

I did all of these (but the last one of the Medal Of Honor recipient) with 5 minutes each right before I took the picture of them for this reply. I also don't do color which could be a problem? By the way, I usually add background. I'll try to find some pics of ones with backgrounds.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's the MOH picture.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweet pics man!

Im looking for a sweet Tinboats.net logo...a Standard for the site. I have a buddy drawing a cool fishing scene but I want a logo, and Im not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 24, 2007)

Alright I can see what I can make.


----------



## pbw (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll ask a co-worker he does pretty nice work when he wants to. Any idea of what you want?


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2007)

pbw said:


> I'll ask a co-worker he does pretty nice work when he wants to. Any idea of what you want?



Just a cool signature series logo! Im open for all ideas!


----------



## pbw (Sep 25, 2007)

No update he is a weird graphics person  Its like talking to a sidewalk.


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2007)

pbw said:


> No update he is a weird graphics person  Its like talking to a sidewalk.



Yes they are!


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Got an e-mail from him last night do you have any clue what you want? He said he doesn't know what I want and its true. His only thought was cartoon version of a guy in a jon boat going out of graphic...


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2007)

pbw said:


> Got an e-mail from him last night do you have any clue what you want? He said he doesn't know what I want and its true. His only thought was cartoon version of a guy in a jon boat going out of graphic...



Thats cool!


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Thoughts?


----------



## SMDave (Oct 2, 2007)

yep... better than what I had in mind.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Its the only thought I had to give him. When I get a blank piece of paper I go blank. :?


----------

